# Information on Grumman Sto-wing



## Guy (Feb 2, 2020)

Does anyone know the two angles of the hinge in a STO-wing by Grumman?


----------



## PFVA63 (Feb 2, 2020)

Guy said:


> Does anyone know the two angles of the hinge in a STO-wing by Grumman?


Hi,
I am not certain, but if I am recalling correctly, the old 1/48 Monogram Avenger kit had a working wing fold mechanism, so you might want to take a look at one of those.
Pat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Guy (Feb 9, 2020)

thanks for the tip


----------

